# AMD vs. Pentium



## hellborne (Feb 2, 2007)

guys..how many of u prefer AMD over Pentium..??? and WHY??

well i prefer AMD...it asures performance??? u dont end up pressing 'ctrl+alt+del'


----------



## als2 (Feb 2, 2007)

can u post poll option

i prefer intel


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

Its intel not pentium


----------



## blueshift (Feb 2, 2007)

The thread starter seems to be in a great hurry!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

Look ma another thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39067&highlight=amd+intel
reported


----------

